
The Voicemail Scammers Never Got Past Our OpenBSD Greylisting - TheLugal
https://bsdly.blogspot.com/2016/08/the-voicemail-scammers-never-got-past.html
======
jrnichols
Neat story, but in 2016 i'm still sort of surprised to see anyone pushing
Greylisting as a solution.

I guess that it really depends heavily on your situation. For many setups,
greylisting causes more delivery problems and help desk tickets and unhappy
users. Especially when _so much email_ these days is coming from huge server
farms like office365 and especially gmail. With greylisting, I've had mails
from gmail users be delayed over an hour before. Mails just kept coming from
different SMTP hosts. I was sitting there watching the retries happening.

I had also noticed that over time, spam bots were retrying as well and more
spam was slipping through. Although, by the time they got through, they had
already been added to RBLs.

Like I said, it depends. After many years of having greylisting enabled, I
finally removed it from the chain and went with Postscreen and so far (since
Aug 1st) it's been just as effective for me. With none of the delivery issues
that were happening before.

But your mileage may vary.

